# Artemis I Launch countdown



## kom526

Yeah, I'm geeking up for this! 0833 on 29AUG22 I'm 110% positive that I will be watching the live feed on this.








						Watch NASA's Artemis 1 Orion spacecraft live from the moon in these free webcasts
					

See live video and mission updates from the moon with NASA's Artemis 1 Orion spacecraft.




					www.space.com


----------



## Clem72

The big cherry on the SLS shet sunday will be when the rocket inevitably goes boom.


----------



## Grumpy

:scrubbed: Sep 2nd now?


----------



## kom526

Grumpy said:


> :scrubbed: Sep 2nd now?


That's what they're saying. :kicksrocks:


----------



## Kyle

The Curse of Kamala: Vice President Harris’s Desperate Winless Streak Continues After NASA Scrubs Artemis Launch

Harris, who chairs the administration’s National Space Council, had planned to attend the launch with first man Doug Inhofe and deliver a speech about the United States’ leadership in space and historic nature of the Artemis missions. The purpose of the missions are to land a black person and woman on the moon.










						Harris's Desperate Winless Streak Continues After NASA Scrubs Launch
					

Harris's desperate winless streak continued after NASA scrubbed the Artemis launch due to an issue with one of the rocket's four engines.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sneakers

Scuttled again for a fuel leak.


----------



## glhs837

Johnny Cash's Cadillac never worked right either. Was supposed to go watch this at the Ruddy Duck, but it scrubbed before we could even get there.... I do want this thing to work, at least once. 

But I dont want to see any system that costs 4 billion a launch and only able to launch every two years at best to enter service. We've wasted enough money to this follow on to the Senate Welfare Program.


----------



## Sneakers

Less than an hour....  
Nevermind... countdown clock still running, but still scrubbed.


----------



## glhs837

Just think, one complete wet dress rehearsal might have avoided two scrubs.


----------



## Bonehead

I do not see the value in another trip to the moon. Just don't. Who gives a flying eff.  We will die on this planet by our own hand.


----------



## TPD

Bonehead said:


> I do not see the value in another trip to the moon. Just don't. Who gives a flying eff.  We will die on this planet by our own hand.


Agree - wasted money.  Let private industry do this - if they see any value in it.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> Agree - wasted money.  Let private industry do this - if they see any value in it.


That's part of the driving force behind it all.... money to be made mining other worlds.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> That's part of the driving force behind it all.... money to be made mining other worlds.


So spend US taxpayer money only to hand the moon over to China...


----------



## glhs837

TPD said:


> So spend US taxpayer money only to hand the moon over to China...


No, spend US money to make sure that China's not alone up there. From, a military standpoint it is the ultimate high ground. From an economic standpoint, it's the launch pad to untold material resources. This is literally who's deciding who's going to colonize the next new world. All of which ignores the fact that the survival of the human species long-term requires us to expand off of this one planet. And the longer we wait to do it rhe less likely it is that we will muster the will and resources to do so. But I do agree the government's role should be fostering commercial entities moving out on this, but there's also science and research to be done that can aid in that. Act more like NACA and less like NASA.


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Kyle

After Second Failed Launch, NASA Decides To Scrap Artemis Program And Just Fake Another Moon Landing









						After Second Failed Launch, NASA Decides To Scrap Artemis Program And Just Fake Another Moon Landing
					

CAPE CANAVERAL, FL – After yet another delay, NASA is halting immediate plans to pursue an Artemis I launch and will scrap the program altogether and fake another moon landing instead.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## glhs837

That's one way to avoid a probing............


----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> That's one way to avoid a probing............


Wait.  Did we just switch to alien contact?


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Wait.  Did we just switch to alien contact?



Well, the moons hollow, right? Filled to the brim with aliens, aint it? I saw that movie


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Well, the moons hollow, right? Filled to the brim with aliens, aint it? I saw that movie


----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> Well, the moons hollow, right? Filled to the brim with aliens, aint it? I saw that movie


Me too.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

I thought there were moon maidens.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> No, spend US money to make sure that China's not alone up there. From, a military standpoint it is the ultimate high ground. From an economic standpoint, it's the launch pad to untold material resources. This is literally who's deciding who's going to colonize the next new world. All of which ignores the fact that the survival of the human species long-term requires us to expand off of this one planet. And the longer we wait to do it rhe less likely it is that we will muster the will and resources to do so. But I do agree the government's role should be fostering commercial entities moving out on this, but there's also science and research to be done that can aid in that. Act more like NACA and less like NASA.



We're not going to do it with repurposed 1970s/80s rockets and billion dollar launch vehicles. They should slap Shelby once for every dollar wasted on this project.


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> We're not going to do it with repurposed 1970s/80s rockets and billion dollar launch vehicles. They should slap Shelby once for every dollar wasted on this project.


Oh, I agree. The Senate Lunch System was a bad idea from Go.


----------



## glhs837

That's just a skin they wear to lull you... 


jrt_ms1995 said:


> I thought there were moon maidens.
> 
> View attachment 165990


----------



## Sneakers

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I thought there were moon maidens.
> 
> View attachment 165990


I recognized her, but couldn't remember from where.  Had to look it up...

Dick Tracy comics for anyone else...


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> I recognized her, but couldn't remember from where.  Had to look it up...
> 
> Dick Tracy comics for anyone else...


Danged youngsters!


----------



## glhs837

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Danged youngsters!


----------



## GURPS

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I thought there were moon maidens.


----------



## PrchJrkr




----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


>


That's my Meetings face.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> That's my Meetings face.


I dont have one, its probably best for everyone that way


----------



## Clem72




----------



## Sneakers

Those Amazon women get around..


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> View attachment 166013




Sorry, Jeff Who's rocket seems to be stuck in oblivion......... So no Amazon women on the Moon.


----------

